# Suspicion



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

To flush, or not to flush - that is the question.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

They always seem to flush when I step into the same county. :lol: 

Nice pic thresh..


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Saws. This one flushed an instant after my shutter click gave me away, but we both know he got served.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice.....way nice!

All I ever see of 'em is their tail feathers...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pic!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good looking bird!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you guys like the devil bird .45, Waspo, and Bowhunt3r. Definitely a healthy, well-marked little guy.


----------

